# Husqvarna 50 Chainsaw



## lburg (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't get this chainsaw started. Compression is 130 psi and has spark and I installed a new plug. When I first tried to start it I noticed the carb wasn't getting any fuel. I checked the line and the filter and they were fine. I put in a carb kit and now it is flooding. Did I not install the kit correctly or is there any type of adjustments with the carb. 

Thansk for any help.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What is the make/model of carb? what method of cleaning did you use?
Possibly the metering diaphragm and it's gasket got reversed.
thanks,.


----------



## lburg (Oct 23, 2008)

It is the Walbro WA82. I cleaned it by spraying with carb cleaner. I have a diagram of the carb and gaskets that I went by. I will take it apart tonight and see if I missed anything.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Making sure metering gasket is against the carb body, then the diaphragm and then the cover, two other things to consider is the metering lever height, it should be flush with the body, and,
dress, or shine up the fuel inlet cavity to help the needle to seat, 
some use Qtips with a bit of fine lapping compound,
here's service manual
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## lburg (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the service manual. It led me right to the problem. I needed to adjust the metering lever. It started right up but I didn't get a chance to run it because the kids are sleeping. 

Thanks again.


----------

